# Connect DP311 to tv via wireless?



## chasmeister (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a DP311 receiver. Can I make it wireless using a co-ax to HDMI adaptor and an HDMI wireless sender? I'm trying to connect a 5 year old flat screen wirelessly.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

chasmeister said:


> I have a DP311 receiver. Can I make it wireless using a co-ax to HDMI adaptor and an HDMI wireless sender? I'm trying to connect a 5 year old flat screen wirelessly.


311 is SD and I assume your flat screen is HD why not just switch to Hopper/Joey?


----------



## chasmeister (Dec 14, 2014)

Cost, mainly. I'm retired....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There are all sorts of wireless solutions that use the composite outputs of the 311. They aren't widely available as people are no longer interested but if you search Amazon for "wireless tv extender", you can find several in the $40-60 range..

You CANNOT economically get from modulated NTSC RF or composite to HDMI.


----------



## chasmeister (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks, Harsh! That's exactly what I was hoping to find. Problem solved!


----------

